
An illustrated guide to our collapsing Antarctic glaciers - srikar
http://qz.com/209528/an-illustrated-guide-to-our-collapsing-antarctic-glaciers/
======
jcr
If you haven't seen it, the following video is amazing. The glacier that's
falling apart is about the size of Manhattan.

"CHASING ICE captures largest glacier calving ever filmed"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC3VTgIPoGU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC3VTgIPoGU)

